# Do you like the new uniforms?



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

After seeing the new uniforms in action, do you like them? Sportscenter called them throw up uniforms, what do you folks think of them.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I liked them. I like the light blue strip down the sides. Also the Nuggets insignia across the chest is sweet looking.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

like em but coulda been better.


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

im feelin them............


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

I like them too, but i'm just now getting used to our current unis so i wish they would just make up their mind.


----------



## Natedagreat12 (Nov 26, 2005)

Yea dude therre awsome. im thinkin about buyin one of them


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I was watching NBA TV last night, and couldnt help but notice the Nuggets alternate uniforms look a lot like the Pacers road uniforms. Anyone else notice that? Pretty much the only difference is the design of the teams insignia.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Not sure yet


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

23AirJordan said:


> I was watching NBA TV last night, and couldnt help but notice the Nuggets alternate uniforms look a lot like the Pacers road uniforms. Anyone else notice that? Pretty much the only difference is the design of the teams insignia.


They also reminded me of the Grizzlies uniforms


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> They also reminded me of the Grizzlies uniforms


 yep. I guess teams are running out of ideas.

I really like them though. Those along with Bostons cause me to make this avatar


----------



## #15DENVER#6NUGGETS#23 (Apr 12, 2005)

I like the light blue stripe on the side next to the dark blue. very cool


oh and if u guys play nba 2k6 i took time fooling around and foundout a password for them:den 2nd


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

#15DENVER#6NUGGETS#23 said:


> I like the light blue stripe on the side next to the dark blue. very cool
> 
> 
> oh and if u guys play nba 2k6 i took time fooling around and foundout a password for them:den 2nd


I never played that game. I'm still playing NBA LIVE with Carmelo on the cover. :biggrin:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> They also reminded me of the Grizzlies uniforms


Good call on the Grizzlies, and you can add the Cavs alternate jerseys to the mix.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

They look like these Warriors jerseys too.

I do like how the Nugs can wear black shoes with em though! Nugs should encorporate the secondary logo in them more or something?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

thetobin73 said:


> They look like these Warriors jerseys too.
> 
> I do like how the Nugs can wear black shoes with em though! Nugs should encorporate the secondary logo in them more or something?


Well thats another team right there. So that makes 4 other teams that have similar jerseys.

Warriors
Grizzlies
Cavs
Pacers

However I still like the Nuggets alternate jerseys. :biggrin:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Decided to make a picture list of all the teams jerseys that are similar to the Nuggets.



















King James^ :biggrin:


----------

